# sysinstall > segmentation fault



## Suzumiya (Sep 22, 2012)

Hello everyone. I'm a newbie to freebsd and I'm not a native English speaker.
If there's anything I expressed not clearly, just let me known.

I have win7 installed in disk C, and disk D as data disk.

partition is as below

```
ada0                    MBR
    ada01               //recovery
    ada02               //disk C
    ada03               //disk D
    ada04           20G BSD
        ada04s1     19G freebsd-ufs     /
        ada04s2     1G  freebsd-swap    (none)
```
I installed FreeBSD 9.0 using win32diskimager6.0 and FreeBSD-9.0-RELEASE-i386-memstick.img. After installation, I want to make a boot menu so that win7 will be bootable. However, everytime I input the command "sysintall" It just show a window saying "Probing devices, please wait (this can take a while)...Segmentation 
fault (core dumped)"


----------



## SirDice (Sep 24, 2012)

Don't use sysinstall(8), it's depricated. Boot to windows and install EasyBCD.


----------

